# Essential Bernstein Recordings



## Olias

Didn't find this thread on a search so I thought I'd start one.

I'm a huge fan of Leonard Bernstein the conductor. His charisma in front of an orchestra just makes me happy to be alive. He recorded a lot of performances, some better than others. So, if you could choose the most essential Bernstein recordings to own (whatever your personal definition of "essential" is) what would they be?


----------



## World Violist

The only one I can immediately think of is his recording with the Chicago Symphony of Shostakovich's 7th symphony. Easily the best of his recordings that I've ever heard, and I've heard a fair few of the other "greats."


----------



## Olias

World Violist said:


> The only one I can immediately think of is his recording with the Chicago Symphony of Shostakovich's 7th symphony. Easily the best of his recordings that I've ever heard, and I've heard a fair few of the other "greats."


Yep, that's one of my all time favorites too.


----------



## scytheavatar

http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Rhap...r_1_24?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1305011846&sr=1-24

http://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-Ri...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1305011964&sr=1-1

Truth be told if you ask me what recordings Bernstein has made that's heads and heeds better than what that's from any other conductor I can only point out these 2 CDs. He seems to be at his best in the 20th century classical music works that's later than the Mahler/R Strauss that both Solti and Karajan are the best at.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

My wife has the Bernstein-Gershwin disc mentioned above. It was one of the first recordings I thought of when seeing this thread.

I'd like to mention another one, though. There's a recording from the Age-of-Vinyl- the old Columbia catalog, which has Bernstein and the New York Phil presenting (in order) Hérold's _Zampa_ overture, Ambroise Thomas' _Mignon_ and _Raymond_ overtures, Franz von Suppé's _Poet & Peasant _overture, and Rossini's _William Tell_ overture.

That some people too frequently sneer at this sort of material occasions a rant from me every now and then. A fairly typical one can be found here. Let's just say I'm grateful Bernstein committed this material to recorded posterity.


----------



## Guest

For me, I would include his Mahler recordings. I don't have them all, but of particular mention I would say his recordings of the 1st, 2nd, and 5th symphonies on DG.

I also really enjoy his recording of Dvorak's 9th on Sony.


----------



## Conor71

I also like his Shostakovich 7th with the CSO and also like his Rite of Spring / Firebird Suite recording :










Some of his Mahler recordings could be considered essential too I think?.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## 1648

Unless I'm mistaken that's the later LSO Rite though (the NYPO only plays the Firebird on that release), considerably more genteel than the Stravinsky-wowing NYPO one.


----------



## Vaneyes

1648 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken that's the later LSO Rite though (the NYPO only plays the Firebird on that release), considerably more genteel than the Stravinsky-wowing NYPO one.


For those interested, the famous 1950's Rite with NYPO is currently available on Urania (2CD)--MDT, Presto, Amazon UK, etc. I know nothing about Urania quality. I have not seen a reissue review. Other options are OOPs Sony Royal Edition and Original Jackets box.


----------



## Llyranor

I don't know about essential, but I really like his Tchaikovsky cycle.


----------

